# The House Of Grimm! October 2015



## mockingbird (Oct 23, 2015)

Forgot what part I was on but still in the trip 

This place was beautiful! after getting inside an falling through the floor twice I then made a new hole  I was cursed inside here I swear, I found it rather difficult to take photos inside from my own perspective and create something different, as the place is really cluttered in certain rooms while other rooms are much easier to photograph.

After a little while, I soon got the photos I wanted and waited for Cunningplan to stumble down the stairs and Blod to finally finish her photos, probably one of the best places on the trip, just a shame its so cluttered downstairs (annoying). The bible inside this house had a piece of wool inside the part of the holy communion, this an some wedding pictures are all I could piece together of this place... The owner of it simply has let it rot an cares nothing for the place which is a shame 

Anyway hope I show you all something different before things got moved about, like someone making a jigsaw piece work!

Enjoy! 


IMGP4386


IMGP4384


IMGP4376


IMGP4375


IMGP4371


IMGP4351


IMGP4348


IMGP4345


IMGP4342


IMGP4346


IMGP4341


IMGP4331


IMGP4298


IMGP4311


IMGP4315


IMGP4334


IMGP4321


IMGP4326


Big thanks to MikeyMutt for making this place an the next possible! 

Thanks for looking everyone!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 23, 2015)

Nicely done. The womans weekly magazines remind me of my mum, she used to read those kind of stories. The wedding photograph looks like it was taken in the late sixties to early seventies going by the suit that gentleman is wearing. I wonder who they are? What happened to them and where the photo was taken? If you'll notice that the photograph is nice and sharp, look at the confetti.


----------



## krela (Oct 23, 2015)

Love those magazines!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice set there mockingbird and you are most welcome


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 23, 2015)

Absolutely stunning photography! Just beautiful!


----------



## smiler (Oct 23, 2015)

Never noticed the Wells Fargo stagecoach in earlier posts, Nicely Done MB, Thanks


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Oct 23, 2015)

Lovely photo's again, I had a bit of luck around this place, my foot didn't go through the floor once, I found a few unexpected surprises and avoided being seen by an old farmer who went down the road. I wonder who's been moving things around in this place


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 23, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Absolutely stunning photography! Just beautiful!



I aim to please sometimes  glad youve always been a fan of my photography mate!


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 23, 2015)

dauntless486 said:


> Lovely photo's again, I had a bit of luck around this place, my foot didn't go through the floor once, I found a few unexpected surprises and avoided being seen by an old farmer who went down the road. I wonder who's been moving things around in this place



The farmer across the road just doesnt care about the place, so I heard Dauntless, that "one" room was like break your ankle or leave for me, cursed if anything lol I have no idea my photos was taken sometime in September but hey it dont matter makes peoples reports interesting when they find more things or photograph


----------



## Rubex (Oct 23, 2015)

Great photos of this place Mockingbird! I knew they would be good  I agree - everyone likes get different shots of places. Moving a few things around is hardly a crime!


----------



## urban-dorset (Oct 23, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 24, 2015)

Great set of photos and report. The tiled fireplace in pic 9 I found really unusual with what looks like electric fire elements built in on either side? never seen one like that before!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 24, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Great set of photos and report. The tiled fireplace in pic 9 I found really unusual with what looks like electric fire elements built in on either side? never seen one like that before!



A 1930's example of dealing with those sudden autumn evening chills. Next to bloody useless as the combined output of the two wire wound elements was about 600 watts - which all went into heating up the fire surround! The coming of the 'Baxi' grate meant that many of these, when fitted in sitting rooms, had the electric bits removed and a tiled insert fitted. For a bedroom which this appears to be, the set up was obviously a godsend, lighting a coal fire - usually by carrying a shovel of burning coals up the stairs - was certainly not 'best practise'. Been there, seen that. Actually this method of combining two means of heating into a fireplace was not that uncommon in the 30's. There was a nifty little number that came with a colour matched two bar electric fire which not only stood alone, but could also stand in the grate area and provide heat whilst hiding the fire opening.


----------



## LadyPandora (Oct 24, 2015)

As always, lovely pics


----------



## tumble112 (Oct 24, 2015)

The shot of the moses basket is a stunner. Such a nice set.


----------



## TheNarrator (Oct 24, 2015)

Marvellous photography. I can never get enough of that Regentone!


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 25, 2015)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> A 1930's example of dealing with those sudden autumn evening chills. Next to bloody useless as the combined output of the two wire wound elements was about 600 watts - which all went into heating up the fire surround! The coming of the 'Baxi' grate meant that many of these, when fitted in sitting rooms, had the electric bits removed and a tiled insert fitted. For a bedroom which this appears to be, the set up was obviously a godsend, lighting a coal fire - usually by carrying a shovel of burning coals up the stairs - was certainly not 'best practise'. Been there, seen that. Actually this method of combining two means of heating into a fireplace was not that uncommon in the 30's. There was a nifty little number that came with a colour matched two bar electric fire which not only stood alone, but could also stand in the grate area and provide heat whilst hiding the fire opening.



Im glad your on here Dirus with info such as this!  I too wondered what the metal bars where on the side, good to have your input again


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 25, 2015)

Sludden said:


> The shot of the moses basket is a stunner. Such a nice set.



Thank you!  that shot didnt look like nothing special once I took it, but so glad when I got home it had that wallpaper, long exposure that was, as the room was do dark!


----------



## martanurse (Dec 27, 2015)

this place is amazing !!!! Amazing photos 2!!! so sad...


----------

